# Happy Mothers Day!!



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Just to wish everyone a very happy Mothering Sunday for tomorrow, and hope you all get spoilt (me included!!)

Maybe, just maybe, we'll get to do a little less than usual around the house! (Let's face it, it's only 1 day in the year that we are officially allowed to take a break, let's milk it!!!!  )


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Ever....your mothers day today will be an emotional one won't it

Have a lovely day & I hope your Mum's cry with tears of joy when they see your new DD!

I've had a lovely bunch of flowers & some Wellies!! I did want the wellies, our DS asked me what i wanted and rather than the usual box of chocolates or hand cream which is always appreciated I thought I would ask for something that i need.....so I now have a new red pair of wellies with a fancy design on them!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

HI

Well my day was fantastic with pooh bear and pinky, it started with breakfast in bed with my 2 snuggled in beside me. I got a lovely bouquet and a silver charm braslet. My mum came down and we did dinner for the family which was nice. Hope you all had a good one.

PBMxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi All, 
A slightly belated reply to this post as I seem to have to snatch moments. I had such a wonderful day with my small ones, Charlie had made a card and bought a little present at the Schools Mothers day sale and he was so proud to give it to me. DH had loved taking them to a local flower shop to buy me some flowers on Saturday and he seemed to walking 10 feet tall when he came back, he was so proud of them, (they were apparantly being completely cute and well behaved!!!) On Sunday we went to Church and one of my friends very sweetly got Charlie out of his group to give me some flowers (they get the 5-6 years to give out daffidils to all the women in Church) and both Charlie and Lola ended up with more cards and little gifts. We then went to the park in the afternoon and got KFC for tea (DH is a terrible cook!). 
I hope you all had fab days.
Viva
X


----------

